# How do you prepare hop rhizomes



## trustyrusty (7/2/18)

Hi I searched google and found nothing...when can you dig up roots and cut. How long can you make each cutting minimum size? Etc etc Thanks


----------



## trustyrusty (9/2/18)

Bump - anyone can help... I might have found a spot to plant in a location that will be protected and also give some people who have been asking .. 
I just assume you let go dormant dig and cut as needed, 3 or 4 inch pieces with couple of roots coming off.


----------



## dave_h (10/2/18)

I'm not sure if this was the correct way but in spring when the plant started growing again I just dug down from a new bine that was growing off from the side.

Just make sure you get a node and have some root material and it will grow.


----------



## drsmurto (12/2/18)

You need to have at least one set of nodes for the rhizomes to be viable. No roots is ok as the rhizomes will grow them. 

I personally prefer to supply larger rhizomes so aim for at least 15cm long, usually 20+cm and with at least 2 sets of nodes. 

Dig up late autumn, early winter once the above ground growth has died off.


----------



## BeyZia (17/7/18)

I'm in no hurry and have numerous healthy Hop vines. 
At the start of the growing year, I'll grab one (or more) of the tendrils and layer them along the ground, cover it well with soil or mulch and wait for Autumn.
In most cases, many nodes on the tendril will then sprout roots and crowns. Once everything has died back, Clip each crown, pot it in a 6" pot and label it. 

I find that doing it this way give the plant the best start the following year and 100% new plant success.


----------

